# IMIT Thermostat issue - not turning back on?



## ellehcore7 (Jan 10, 2018)

I bought a Stimmy and a whole set up today and I'm worried already about his home 

The enclosure had this IMIT thermostat built into it: https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/imit-thermostat.html

I have hooked up two 75w infrared heat bulbs to it with mesh cages around them. Set it to 30C and thought it was all good. 

Put this in the warm end https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/exo-terra-digital-thermometer.html and now the lamps have turned off and the thermometer is reading 26.6C and the heat globes show no sign of turning back on??? Is this meant to happen? I just fed him (pet shop said he was due for a feed and he drank water like a trooper as soon as he got into his new home about half an hour after leaving the shop)

I'm just really worried he'll be really cold tonight (VIC), especially right after a feed!


----------



## Tarron (Jan 10, 2018)

Maybe the bulb blown up?


----------

